# First listen with MCACC



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I have been using a Pioneer VSX-521-K receiver for about 2.5 yrs now. I did not bother to run the MCACC, because my surround speakers (floor standing Polk R50) were placed right beside my Tsi 400 mains. This was due to an odd shaped room, therefore I did not expect much surround effects. So I just set the speaker level manually to what I thought sounded good. I recently replaced the R50s with 2 Fluance XLBP surrounds. Installed on wall where it is recommended . Watched a couple of movies and thought I am not noticing any improvement in surround sounds. I decided maybe its time to try the MCACC. Wow! what a difference my manual settings were as it turns out, not very good at all. The 5.2 sound now is very good.All speakers had a noticeable improvement. Once I thought about this, I realized this is what room correction is for and I should have tried it even with the oddly placed R50s(DAH).:crying:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

How do you like your new surrounds? Wow 2.5 years I like the fact you finally got around to it. I want to get the stuff for REW but it would probably sit even longer.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I am not usually that patient. My better half has not fully embraced my new found hobby, but she is slowly coming around. I really like the XLBPs. I ran them as mains for a couple of days to break them in and they sounded great. I looked at REW a little,and thought it looked fairly technical.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Blainetsuds said:


> I am not usually that patient. My better half has not fully embraced my new found hobby, but she is slowly coming around. I really like the XLBPs. I ran them as mains for a couple of days to break them in and they sounded great. I looked at REW a little,and thought it looked fairly technical.


Glad you like the new additions! They are nice looking as well. That's what scares my about REW as well, not that I ever buy stuff that never gets used.:innocent:


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

What are you presently using for room correction?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Audyssey multeq xt. And I need to rerun it.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Why do you need to rerun Audyssey? Do you think you would hear a noticable improvement with REW?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

We have recently(6+months ago) got our center channel going, it's higher and out more then before. We also have a subwoofer issue I thought it was a bad cable, apparently not. Not sure how much change there would be not much is my guess as the center channel is the only speaker that's really moved.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Better late than never! My wife(of14 yrs is still getting used my hobbies) Most if which I had before her. 
Mcacc for me wasn't as good as audyssey, but I really liked the presets. I could have a house curve for music, without trimming manually every time I wanted music instead of a movie. The GUI is better than Onkyo's too, although still not hi Rez. Welcome to room correction!


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah that RC 64 must be quite a speaker. I think I remember your posts about where to put that huge center, and you decided, I think to put your TV on top of center. How did this work out?


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope to upgrade to Denon X4000. With Aud. Dual sub eq.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That was someone else. We had a stand made to hold the display over the speaker, as I suggested to the others. I didn't want anything to happen to our F-8500.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry I mixed you up with OP. Yeah I would not have set TV on top of speaker either.


----------

